# Lie Angle Tool



## Adjani (Sep 21, 2009)

Anyone have or know where i can get a magnetic lie angle tool in the UK ?


----------



## bobmac (Sep 21, 2009)

That's not a lie angle tool, it's just a rod that shows when the club is raised, it points left. (right hander).
If you want to try it yourself get some blu-tak and a pencil and stick it on the clubface.


----------



## Adjani (Sep 21, 2009)

Its a magnetic lie angle tool.

I cant see anywhere in my post where i ask about blu - tak and pencils.

If thats your best attempt at actually answering my question bobmac, dont bother.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 22, 2009)

I have to say its a bit of an OTT response to a perfectly reasonable answer. Blue tac and a pencil would do the same job and a lot cheaper than the price quoted here

http://www.proshotsolutions.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=MLT


----------



## Adjani (Sep 22, 2009)

Pro Shot Solutions dont stock it anymore, spoke to them and their supplier FireBall Sports, no joy.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 22, 2009)

Can I ask why you want one?
If it is to check if your clubs have the correct lie, there is a very simple and free way of doing that.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 22, 2009)

If you want to buy one still try here. Can't find any in the UK

http://www.golfaroundtheworld.com/produc...ate_banner_id=1

http://www.tips4golf.com/vmchk/golf-store/magnetic-lie-angle-tool/detailed-product-flyer


----------



## freddielong (Sep 22, 2009)

Its a magnetic lie angle tool.

I cant see anywhere in my post where i ask about blu - tak and pencils.

If thats your best attempt at actually answering my question bobmac, dont bother.
		
Click to expand...

How very Rude, 
which finnishing school did you go to, borstal


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 22, 2009)

he'll want one of these next,

http://www.golfaroundtheworld.com/produc...j33r2ljjh30okt3


----------



## Adjani (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for that Homer, but it has to be in the UK as the shipping costs form the US far outweigh the cost of the item.
Thanks for looking anyway.


----------



## stevie2722 (Sep 23, 2009)

im suprised anyone looked after the first response.
as bobmac said it not really a lie angle tool.


----------



## Tommo21 (Sep 23, 2009)

Would this help


http://www.cromwell.co.uk/KEN5977500K


----------



## Redwood (Sep 23, 2009)

As Bob said, not strictly a lie angle tool at all. Just gives you an indication of where the club face is pointing in certain scenarios.

Surely someone with a small amount of initiative could fashion one 'Blue Peter' style out of sticky back plastic and a pencil\dowel etc...


----------



## bobmac (Sep 23, 2009)

As Bob said, not strictly a lie angle tool at all. Just gives you an indication of where the club face is pointing in certain scenarios.

Surely someone with a small amount of initiative could fashion one 'Blue Peter' style out of sticky back plastic and a pencil\dowel etc...
		
Click to expand...

Done


----------



## DCB (Sep 23, 2009)

If it is to check if your clubs have the correct lie, there is a very simple and free way of doing that.
		
Click to expand...

Does it involve selotape and a 2 pence piece ?

C'mon bob, spill the beans


----------



## bobmac (Sep 23, 2009)

Take your adress position with an iron as normal and get a friend to slide a penny under the toe of the club. If the lie is correct the coin should reach almost the middle of the clubhead. (Heal to toe)
In other words, the club should not be sitting flat on the ground at adress
Or, go and see your local pro and ask him to check the lie of your clubs using impact tape and an impact board. He'll know what you mean


----------



## DCB (Sep 23, 2009)

Thought so, I was shown that years back with the selotape instead of impact tape and a 2 pence should have just enough room to slide under the toe of the club.

That was way before computers were smaller than a filing cabinet never mind all the modern trackman etc.

Simple things


----------

